# Lockheed XR6O-1 Constitution Development Story



## jzichek (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out this article on RetroMechanix.com on the Lockheed XR6O-1 Constitution:












The accompanying gallery reproduces the "Lockheed Constitution Development Story," a publication from December 1950 summarizing the design and development of the aircraft with numerous detail photos and drawings, including deck plans of an unrealized commercial airliner variant. The brochure was likely part of a marketing effort to a sell a turbine-powered version of the Constitution to the airlines of the day, an effort which ultimately failed, as the aircraft was judged too large and impractical for commercial use.

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cool.


----------

